# Black American considering South Africa for retirment



## msoverproof (Mar 2, 2010)

I feel in love with South Africa through pictures, specifically Tzaneen area. But as Im reading these threads Im wondering have I lost my marbles. I was never one to let race prevent me from going for what I want in life but I need to be realistic. Is it a smart decision for a Black American of Jamaican Heritage to be considering South Africa as a retirement destination. I'm only 34 at the moment but figure if my dream is to be a reality I better start planning for it now. Forum members I need your HONEST feedback I only ask that you be respectful.


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

Who knows what the place will be like in 30-35 years time. I seriously think that it will be a place that one would not really want to retire to, but that could just be me. Your race or nationality will be of little importance... you will be a rich person in a country of millions of poor people. You will be a target due to your wealth.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

msoverproof said:


> I feel in love with South Africa through pictures, specifically Tzaneen area. But as Im reading these threads Im wondering have I lost my marbles. I was never one to let race prevent me from going for what I want in life but I need to be realistic. Is it a smart decision for a Black American of Jamaican Heritage to be considering South Africa as a retirement destination. I'm only 34 at the moment but figure if my dream is to be a reality I better start planning for it now. Forum members I need your HONEST feedback I only ask that you be respectful.


Plan to go somewhere nice where you may not end up as a statistic.


----------



## JohnHeath (Mar 7, 2010)

msoverproof said:


> I feel in love with South Africa through pictures, specifically Tzaneen area. But as Im reading these threads Im wondering have I lost my marbles. I was never one to let race prevent me from going for what I want in life but I need to be realistic. Is it a smart decision for a Black American of Jamaican Heritage to be considering South Africa as a retirement destination. I'm only 34 at the moment but figure if my dream is to be a reality I better start planning for it now. Forum members I need your HONEST feedback I only ask that you be respectful.


Hi msoverproof, My name is John Heath, I was born and have lived in South Africa for over 35 years. I have friends in many of the culture groups and have lived in many of the provinces and have traveled and stayed in many places in our beautiful country. The most dangerous thing in South Africa is connecting with the wrong group of people, there is a small, very negative group who refuses to give their own country a chance. Sure there are problems, crime and slow progress in some areas but most of us are working together to make South Africa an even better place for all. 

Come stay with us for a few months to do your own review of the country and get an idea of what you're in for. Properties are still affordable, the Dollar is 7 times stronger than our local currency (Rand). For just over $10 you can buy a steak dinner, half a gallon of milk costs about $7, petrol / gasoline $1 per liter.

Let me know. Regards. John


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

And there are those who bury their heads. Sure the criminal element is a fraction of the millions but the crime rates are about 10 times higher for any given category of crime. Check the figures if you think I exaggerate... forwarned is forarmed.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

JohnHeath said:


> Hi msoverproof, My name is John Heath, I was born and have lived in South Africa for over 35 years. I have friends in many of the culture groups and have lived in many of the provinces and have traveled and stayed in many places in our beautiful country. The most dangerous thing in South Africa is connecting with the wrong group of people, there is a small, very negative group who refuses to give their own country a chance. Sure there are problems, crime and slow progress in some areas but most of us are working together to make South Africa an even better place for all.
> 
> Come stay with us for a few months to do your own review of the country and get an idea of what you're in for. Properties are still affordable, the Dollar is 7 times stronger than our local currency (Rand). For just over $10 you can buy a steak dinner, half a gallon of milk costs about $7, petrol / gasoline $1 per liter.
> 
> Let me know. Regards. John


Are you for real?


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

Halo said:


> Are you for real?


Yikes!! Valid question Halo.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Nope, John Heath has a vested interest.
His business relies on Tourism and getting people to come to SA.

Travel Accommodation Tours


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

John Heath:"The most dangerous thing in South Africa is connecting with the wrong group of people, there is a small, very negative group who refuses to give their own country a chance. "

Thats a very apt description of the criminal element that affects so many of us South Africans.
or are you referring to Critical South Africans such as Moi?


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

Daxk said:


> Nope, John Heath has a vested interest.
> His business relies on Tourism and getting people to come to SA.
> 
> Travel Accommodation Tours


How do you link John Heath to that site? Sorry maybe im being dumb and cant see the obvious?:confused2:


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

His name is on the bottom of te travel blog, he gave his email address on one of the other threads.


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

Lol haha i see now


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Surprised anyone?


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

I think he was joking... I know two brothers, black US citizens ( I'm whaaaaait), one a retired doctor, the other a retired US Ambassador, who lived here in Cape Town. After about 4 years they moved back to the US. The pressure and stress brought about by crime got the better of them


----------

